# A very "moving" experience.



## kev mac (17/5/19)

I've been absent for a while on forum and i would like to explain why. 
The reason is quite simple,I moved.After 25 years at my former address my wife and Smoke and I moved a few miles up the road.One just doesn't realize the extraneous junk accumulated until a change of abodes
It has been said that a move is one of the most stressful things besides the death of a loved one and I believe this to be true.All I can say is our new place is beautiful and I'm positive we will be happy here (Smoke concurs) but am I ever glad to be done with the whole mess.I wish you all the best!
(Please feel free to move this to it's proper place as my tablet and the system weren't cooperating)

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (17/5/19)

Congrats on the move @kev mac 
Good to see you back in action !
May the new abode bring lots of pleasurable Vapes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/19)

Congrats on the move and enjoy the new home. I just went through similar except I'm immigrating to the UK to a whole new life from this Sunday.

Taking all my art stuff with me, my desktop and necessities. I had to either throw out non-essentials, give away or leave most of my things behind.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (17/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Congrats on the move and enjoy the new home. I just went through similar except I'm immigrating to the UK to a whole new life from this Sunday.
> 
> Taking all my art stuff with me, my desktop and necessities. I had to either throw out non-essentials, give away or leave most of my things behind.


I’m planning the sam but in December 2020. Sleepless nights now already, so much crap to get rid of!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/19)

I'm sure @Raindance i had those too - sure as hell not leaving my crochet hooks behind. They're coming with me and have a big blanket to crochet on the plane. And my colouring books, I couldn't take them all so I chose 4 that were important to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (17/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I'm sure @Raindance i had those too - sure as hell not leaving my crochet hooks behind. They're coming with me and have a big blanket to crochet on the plane. And my colouring books, I couldn't take them all so I chose 4 that were important to me.


Also faced with trying to put a whole life into a single suitcase. Hey, life’s about change so guess I’m getting a life! Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/5/19)

kev mac said:


> I've been absent for a while on forum and i would like to explain why.
> The reason is quite simple,I moved.After 25 years at my former address my wife and Smoke and I moved a few miles up the road.One just doesn't realize the extraneous junk accumulated until a change of abodes
> It has been said that a move is one of the most stressful things besides the death of a loved one and I believe this to be true.All I can say is our new place is beautiful and I'm positive we will be happy here (Smoke concurs) but am I ever glad to be done with the whole mess.I wish you all the best!
> (Please feel free to move this to it's proper place as my tablet and the system weren't cooperating)


I feel you 100%! We moved last year November and we are still unpacking boxes every weekend. If you ever feel like you don't have "enough", just move house and you'll be surprised by the amount of unnecessary stuff you have

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (17/5/19)

Raindance said:


> Also faced with trying to put a whole life into a single suitcase. Hey, life’s about change so guess I’m getting a life! Lol.
> 
> Regards



@Raindance Yep that was me when I moved to China. One suitcase weighing 20kg and that was all that I took with me. Nothing to come back to as I'd sold everything. And I survived. Now, I'm in a 3-bedroom house and I don't have enough cupboard space. Why? Because I haven't moved for 3 years (a major feat as I have itchy feet). As @kev mac so rightly said, one doesn't realise how much stuff one accumulates.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (17/5/19)

kev mac said:


> I've been absent for a while on forum and i would like to explain why.
> The reason is quite simple,I moved.After 25 years at my former address my wife and Smoke and I moved a few miles up the road.One just doesn't realize the extraneous junk accumulated until a change of abodes
> It has been said that a move is o
> ne of the most stressful things besides the death of a loved one and I believe this to be true.All I can say is our new place is beautiful and I'm positive we will be happy here (Smoke concurs) but am I ever glad to be done with the whole mess.I wish you all the best!
> (Please feel free to move this to it's proper place as my tablet and the system weren't cooperating)



@kev mac Yes moving is quite stressful but isn't it great to get rid of all the junk? Who is Smoke? Dog or cat?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/5/19)

I can relate to all of your moving experiences but I think I can raise the stakes a little here.

I have two double garages piled floor to ceiling with boxes from our former lives. We moved around a lot resulting in new batches of "stuff" after each move. Some of the boxes date back 25 years. About ten years ago my wife and I decided to tackle one of the storage areas. The problem was that we began to discover some quite nice stuff. After I started moving things into the house my wife called a halt to the operation and refused to allow me to open any more boxes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## M.Adhir (18/5/19)

We once (in 2010) moved 7 times in a year. 
Starting with a relocation between DBN and JHB. 
Then just couldn't find a place we could really call home in JHB. Until house number 6 that is 

I remember doing the estimation with the moving company - told them 10 boxes needed. 
I personally sealed up box number 49 with packaging tape. You don't realize how much stuff You have until you need to move it. 

My first move (in 2008) was just the clothes we owned, the girlfriends car, a kettle, and a pot that could hold just about 4 cups of water in it. Within a year, you don't realize how much stuff you accumulate- but also aren't willing to part with when you move.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Hooked (18/5/19)

@kev mac @RainstormZA @Raindance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP (18/5/19)

kev mac said:


> I've been absent for a while on forum and i would like to explain why.
> The reason is quite simple,I moved.After 25 years at my former address my wife and Smoke and I moved a few miles up the road.One just doesn't realize the extraneous junk accumulated until a change of abodes
> It has been said that a move is one of the most stressful things besides the death of a loved one and I believe this to be true.All I can say is our new place is beautiful and I'm positive we will be happy here (Smoke concurs) but am I ever glad to be done with the whole mess.I wish you all the best!
> (Please feel free to move this to it's proper place as my tablet and the system weren't cooperating)


I agree 100% with you. It took until now to become semi settled after emmigrating. Very stressfull indeed

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/5/19)

GerharddP said:


> I agree 100% with you. It took until now to become semi settled after emmigrating. Very stressfull indeed



How’s it going there @GerharddP 
What do you do there for a living and what did you do here? Similar type of work?

What are the main differences for you there that you notice on a daily basis ?
What’s better? What’s worse?
Very interested and curious to hear because I don’t know anyone living in the Netherlands

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (18/5/19)

Silver said:


> How’s it going there @GerharddP
> What do you do there for a living and what did you do here? Similar type of work?
> 
> What are the main differences for you there that you notice on a daily basis ?
> ...


I am a high / ultra high voltage electrical technician (150 000 volts and up) in SA did the same but for the last six years I was more involved in PLC systems etc.

Main difference is the common respect for others that is seriously lacking in SA, you can leave your valuables outside and it wil remain untouched for example. So far the only things thats worse for me would be the weather and vaping still needs to "catch on" but as for whats better the answer is simple..everything.

Its all highly subjective so it might not be the same for you. The stress came from finding out how the local laws etc work. How to drive on the right side of the road...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (18/5/19)

GerharddP said:


> I am a high / ultra high voltage electrical technician (150 000 volts and up) in SA did the same but for the last six years I was more involved in PLC systems etc.
> 
> Main difference is the common respect for others that is seriously lacking in SA, you can leave your valuables outside and it wil remain untouched for example. So far the only things thats worse for me would be the weather and vaping still needs to "catch on" but as for whats better the answer is simple..everything.
> 
> Its all highly subjective so it might not be the same for you. The stress came from finding out how the local laws etc work. How to drive on the right side of the road...



Thanks @GerharddP , enjoy it!
Great to see you still visiting the forum regularly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (18/5/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @GerharddP , enjoy it!
> Great to see you still visiting the forum regularly!


No problems..I have started pointing some guys to the forum as well. Hopefully they wil read and start asking some questions.

I will always be present here. Thanks to this forum I kicked stinkies.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (18/5/19)

GerharddP said:


> No problems..I have started pointing some guys to the forum as well. Hopefully they wil read and start asking some questions.
> 
> I will always be present here. Thanks to this forum I kicked stinkies.



Thanks @GerharddP !
Much appreciated - we have a special place here indeed - there is so much to learn and experience about vaping on these forum threads!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Max (18/5/19)

I have moved more times than I’ve been alive and I’m 56

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (31/5/19)

Hooked said:


> @kev mac Yes moving is quite stressful but isn't it great to get rid of all the junk? Who is Smoke? Dog or cat?


I'm still trying to rid myself of stuff,I find it amazing that it's so hard to even give really good almost new things away.Even the Goodwill and Salvation army are fussy.Smoke is my beloved cat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (31/5/19)

M.Adhir said:


> We once (in 2010) moved 7 times in a year.
> Starting with a relocation between DBN and JHB.
> Then just couldn't find a place we could really call home in JHB. Until house number 6 that is
> 
> ...


Wow,7 times!That would've put me over the edge.And yes I now realize how much extraneous junk accumulates.


----------



## kev mac (31/5/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I can relate to all of your moving experiences but I think I can raise the stakes a little here.
> 
> I have two double garages piled floor to ceiling with boxes from our former lives. We moved around a lot resulting in new batches of "stuff" after each move. Some of the boxes date back 25 years. About ten years ago my wife and I decided to tackle one of the storage areas. The problem was that we began to discover some quite nice stuff. After I started moving things into the house my wife called a halt to the operation and refused to allow me to open any more boxes.


It must be a human condition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (31/5/19)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the move @kev mac
> Good to see you back in action !
> May the new abode bring lots of pleasurable Vapes!


Hi Silver, I definitely upgraded the man cave and while moving I could've believe the large amount of vape gear I've amassed. We're talking a small vape store.The sad part is I don't personally know many vapers,and none of the serious veritity. Because I would love to give some nice things to people that'd use and enjoy it.If not for the complications of international shipping, tariffs and such I'd PIF it on the forum.I've tried to help people I know trying to quit smoking, setting them up from soup to nuts but with little success. I thought retirement would give me lots of free time but I've started building basses as a hobby and that plus my part time job and whatever else has me quite busy.But I ain't complaining.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (31/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I feel you 100%! We moved last year November and we are still unpacking boxes every weekend. If you ever feel like you don't have "enough", just move house and you'll be surprised by the amount of unnecessary stuff you have


It seems to be a never ending process, you get rid of the old and then you or the wife buys a new one.Just can't win.lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (31/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Congrats on the move and enjoy the new home. I just went through similar except I'm immigrating to the UK to a whole new life from this Sunday.
> 
> Taking all my art stuff with me, my desktop and necessities. I had to either throw out non-essentials, give away or leave most of my things behind.


I wish you all the luck!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/5/19)

kev mac said:


> It seems to be a never ending process, you get rid of the old and then you or the wife buys a new one.Just can't win.lol


It's a vicious cycle @kev mac !


----------



## kev mac (31/5/19)

GerharddP said:


> I agree 100% with you. It took until now to become semi settled after emmigrating. Very stressfull indeed


I only moved a couple of miles away from my former abode,can't even imagine your move.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (31/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I'm sure @Raindance i had those too - sure as hell not leaving my crochet hooks behind. They're coming with me and have a big blanket to crochet on the plane. And my colouring books, I couldn't take them all so I chose 4 that were important to me.


Hobbies help on long flights for sure.


----------



## kev mac (31/5/19)

Raindance said:


> I’m planning the sam but in December 2020. Sleepless nights now already, so much crap to get rid of!
> 
> Regards


Take a lesson hard learned from me,you can't start planning the move too early!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/5/19)

kev mac said:


> Take a lesson hard learned from me,you can't start planning the move too early!


 @Raindance, pack all your stuff in boxes already, if you don't open the box in 6 months, sell it, give or throw it away

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

